# First smoke on the sams member mark 28" pellet smoker



## jimmyzshack (Dec 24, 2018)

Did my first some on the sams club member mark (embers grills) 28" smoker i got yesterday. Did a brisket, been so busy i have smoked any meat in a while. Going to do a turkey tomorrow. So far i'm pretty happy with this smoke and the price $239.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2018)

JS, Your new smoker looks good and your brisket looks excellent!


----------



## dcecil (Dec 24, 2018)

Congrats on the new cooker, brisket looks like a success.  Nice job


----------



## texomakid (Dec 24, 2018)

Good looking brisket. Very nice. Enjoy your new smoker!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice looking brisket and smoker Jim, enjoy both.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## brobox (Dec 24, 2018)

That is a heck of a price at $239.  Good looking smoker and brisket.  How is the temp control? https://www.samsclub.com/sams/members-mark-28in-pellet-smoker-grill/prod22370756.ip


----------



## jimmyzshack (Dec 24, 2018)

brobox said:


> That is a heck of a price at $239.  Good looking smoker and brisket.  How is the temp control? https://www.samsclub.com/sams/members-mark-28in-pellet-smoker-grill/prod22370756.ip


It held it within 5-10 degrees the whole time @225 we see if it does the same at 325 when i do the turkey tomorrow.


----------



## shinny (Dec 24, 2018)

Congrats and nice job!


----------



## stephenh (Mar 6, 2019)

I recently found this at my local Sam's Club for $199.91 (plus tax). It was too good a deal to pass up.

My first cooking on it was a steak with the control set to "high" after the first seasoning run. It turned out pretty good, but for steak, my Vision ceramic kamado grill does much better. My second item was two racks of ribs which were coated with a thin coat of mustard and then a dry rub overnight. I did the 3/2/1 method at 225F. I can only say "Wow!" They turned out great!
I had not been able to get a good smoke ring with my Masterbuilt 30" electric smokehouse. The Member's Mark (Embers) Pellet Smoker & Grill did just great. However, appearance would not matter if the taste was off. The taste and texture were both excellent. We have a winner!

Now for a picture:


----------

